# Tortoise or turtle?



## yillt (Jan 22, 2017)

Before I say anything, this is entirely for fun, no unnecessary comments as we all know that both tortoises and turtles are amazing. So, list your response with a reason and let's see who wins. 
I'll start.
I think tortoises because I love their little stocky legs and I prefer changing substrate to water. Also, I'm a bit biased as I have never had a turtle but I'm sure they're awesome to own. (I've always had a soft spot for box turtles, which I think of as tortoises in a way ).


----------



## Big Charlie (Jan 22, 2017)

Tortoise. I feel it is easier (less messy) handling them. I like their stocky legs too, and I love watching mine wander around our yard. I like that his environment is the same as mine, more or less, so it is easier to spend time with him.


----------



## domagoj (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm also a bigger fan of tortoises. I've had turtles for years but the day I got Marley I knew he's the only animal I want to spend my life with. This might seem like over exaggerating but hey, "he's" probably going to outlive me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2017)

I LOVE ONE OF YOUR "WHY" REASONS: I prefer changing substrate to water!!! This is an exceptional reason. Quite a few people don't give enough thought to this. Keeping turtle water clean without a GOOD filter is a HARD job!!

For personality, I'd go with box turtles every time. They're very people oriented and quite fun to interact with.


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm very partial to box turtles. They are my favorites!

Otherwise, I choose tortoises over turtles. I hate keeping anything aquatic.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 22, 2017)

Box turtles! I have both box turtles and Torts but personality wise I definitely go with box turtles. 

I had aquatics for several years too but decided that was too much work, especially when my kids out grew the hobby.


----------



## yillt (Jan 22, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> Box turtles! I have both box turtles and Torts but personality wise I definitely go with box turtles.
> 
> I had aquatics for several years too but decided that was too much work, especially when my kids out grew the hobby.


This is bad. I'm starting to like the idea of getting a box turtle. Oh no...


----------



## PJay (Jan 22, 2017)

I love my box turtles (Honorary tortoises, maybe?). Easy to house and feed, and such great personalities! They let me scratch their heads and hold their legs, and they beg for food, as you can see from the old girl standing on her food dish in my avatar. I had water turtles as a kid but didn't love all the maintenance. Never had a tortoise, but if I keep hanging around here that could change.


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2017)

I find tortoises easier to care for with my current life style and environment. But there are a bunch of turtle species that I really like.


----------



## KevinGG (Jan 23, 2017)

Right now I'm preferring the turtles. Especially the new Roti Island. Just because it is a neat looking turtle. To watch, the new Chinese soft shells are perhaps the most active turtles I've ever kept. The Hamiltonii is also very fun to watch. Really, I'm biased because I have more water turtles than tortoises. I've never had a huge problem with the water. I just over filter everything. 

If you asked me a few months ago, my answer would have been different. In a few months, with some new tortoises and existing tortoises outside, my answer may change.


----------



## KrissyLeigh (Jan 23, 2017)

Turtles are more interesting to watch, as they are very active and will chase feeders. Turtles can also be kept indoors in close proximity to you for their entire lives, which is a big plus.


----------



## Big Charlie (Jan 24, 2017)

KevinGG said:


> Right now I'm preferring the turtles. Especially the new Roti Island. Just because it is a neat looking turtle. To watch, the new Chinese soft shells are perhaps the most active turtles I've ever kept. The Hamiltonii is also very fun to watch. Really, I'm biased because I have more water turtles than tortoises. I've never had a huge problem with the water. I just over filter everything.
> 
> If you asked me a few months ago, my answer would have been different. In a few months, with some new tortoises and existing tortoises outside, my answer may change.
> 
> ...


Wow! They are beautiful!


----------



## GingerLove (Jan 24, 2017)

Tortoises. I owned a turtle for a week but he was sick when I bought him.  I like how tortoise's have big black round eyes compared to most turtles who have visible pupils. I also think tortoises smell better and are easier to care for compared to taking care of water. Also, I am quite biased, but I think tortoises are cuter because they are have fatter shells, chubby legs, stubby noses, and of course, the eyes!!!
Box turtles sound super friendly. Do they take about the same care as tortoises??


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 24, 2017)

In keeping both for over 50 years now, I actually find turtles much easier to care for IF SET UP PROPERLY. Maybe cleaning the tank or pond filter once or twice a month, and simply putting in some food. They are fun to watch and swarm over to get food. Everyone sure enjoys them when they come over!




Of course the tortoises are always a favorite too! There are daily chores though, with keeping things clean for them and watering. For tortoises their first two years, I really enjoy them, but they are the most work intensive. With the sulcatas, and now especially with the Burmese Stars, I really love their outgoing personalities.




SO... what do I prefer? I really can't pick!!!!


----------



## saginawhxc (Jan 24, 2017)

For pure coolness factor I have to go with my Alligator Snapping Turtle, but that thing is going to cost me a literal fortune in my life time.

Overall I'm definitely a tortoise guy. More work, but much more personality. They will also cost me a smaller fortune than the AST.


----------



## Greta16 (Apr 25, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> In keeping both for over 50 years now, I actually find turtles much easier to care for IF SET UP PROPERLY. Maybe cleaning the tank or pond filter once or twice a month, and simply putting in some food. They are fun to watch and swarm over to get food. Everyone sure enjoys them when they come over!
> 
> View attachment 197855
> 
> ...


Holy cow! That is quite the setup!


----------



## TammyJ (Apr 25, 2017)

I just love them all to bits.


----------



## Tortoisefanatic88 (May 1, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> In keeping both for over 50 years now, I actually find turtles much easier to care for IF SET UP PROPERLY. Maybe cleaning the tank or pond filter once or twice a month, and simply putting in some food. They are fun to watch and swarm over to get food. Everyone sure enjoys them when they come over!
> 
> View attachment 197855
> 
> ...



Off topic but can you make thread with your turtle and tortoise enclosures and post a lot of pictures. Your backyard is incredible.


----------



## Tortique (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm an all tortoise freak. I have an 8 month tortoise and I got him 5 months ago. He is the coolest pat besides poop and pee. I just love how many diffrent tortoises there all but they're all so cute!


----------



## Fredkas (Jun 2, 2017)

Tortoises! big one. How can i resist that spiky leg of sulcata? How can i resist that big black round eyes of aldabra? And they grow big.
Turtle? No, simply because i don't like the idea of taking care the water.
However, it looks like i am going too see some box turtle video. It triggers something here


----------



## Careym13 (Jun 12, 2017)

Tortoises. The way they move. The way they look with their grumpy, smushed in faces.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 12, 2017)

Those two are cute!


----------



## Justin90 (Jun 14, 2017)

I love both... but! About ten years ago I "fostered" an Eastern Painted Turtle, named Bob. Bob would swim to one side where the water pump was, stop swimming and let the "current" float him across the tank, swim to the pump, float back, swim to the pump, float back....he was fun. I had a pair of Leopard Geckos at the same time, so when I bought crickets for the lizards, I would feed a couple to Bob and watch him go at it. I love turtles, probably because they are constantly more active and I enjoy watching them swim. 

However, now that I have Ella. I would lean more towards Torts. Their personalities, the way the walk/wobble (like a tank with legs), they are great. I love Ella's little black eyes. When my wife and I talk and joke as if we are Ella, we talk like we are annoyed and hate us (except during dinner and soaking time). 

My greatest moment so far with Ella that I wish had on video, was when I fed her one day. I put her food in her enclosure, walked away to do something and when I came back to watch her, she literally dropped her food, looked up and stared at me until I said sorry and walked away! LOL


----------



## Samantha Fritsch (Jun 28, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> Tortoise. I feel it is easier (less messy) handling them. I like their stocky legs too, and I love watching mine wander around our yard. I like that his environment is the same as mine, more or less, so it is easier to spend time with him.


Agree with this 100% - I loved my two turtles but MAN cleaning their tank was ridiculous work.. My tort is a breeze in comparison


----------



## tamstorts (Jul 20, 2017)

I am new to this so take my vote / opinion with a grain of salt . . . I started off looking for a turtle, I am a very aquatic person (guess its the Pisces in me) I thought watching them swim and such would be some relaxing entertainment (similar to my fish tank) BUT when looking we came across a tortoise in a pet store and that got me to considering my options . . . I did some research, picked out ones I thought I might like, purchased the beginnings of a habitat and started looking for tortoise babies of my own. I now have Scarlett (redfoot) and Sonny (cherry head redfoot) whom I could not adore more! They each have differing personalities, wants, likes and dislikes and I am enjoying them thoroughly. I have not once second guessed my decision to tort over turtle.


----------



## Robert Hutchens (Jul 27, 2017)

Im going with tortoises over turtles for these reasons 
1. No saminela 
2. No water filters etc 
3. Easier to spend time with 
4. Diet is cheaper
I love turtles though an hopefully in the future I can have more


----------



## Alaskamike (Jul 28, 2017)

IF I had a pond ( & one day I'll build one ) I would have an Alligator Snapper. Growing up in Indiana I often found the Midwest snapping turtles , almost never an alligator snapper. 

But in Georgia, a friend had on in his pond. He would bang on the pier , and catfish would come bubbling to the surface as he threw in fish chow ( looked like dog food ). 

The Alligator snapper came too. It was huge! I was in awe. 

Like my Sulcata & Aldabra - the Alligator Snapper seems like a creature from the Jurassic Era. 
His ate chicken too. Bones & all. 

He never picked it up or weighed it , but it had to be well over 50 lbs. wish I'd gotten a picture of it eating a whole chicken.


----------



## Reptilian Feline (Jul 30, 2017)

I fell in love with the grin, the eyes and the nose of Medusa. He is a Pelomedusa variabilis, and when put on his back, he will use the back of his head to flip back over! He is a real hunter and at the moment he is really easy to feed... a newborn pinky mouse once in a while. He hates veggies and won't touch pellets. He begs worse than the dogs. He doesn't need the run of the garden.
So... until I first saw a leopard tortoise, I would go with a turtle.

Being on my second baby leo tort from what seem to be a bad breeder, I hope he will make it, I can't help think about getting a new better one, if my second leo dies as well. Pick one from a better breeder. It's hard work caring for a tiny thing, and still... I don't intend to give up. The thought of having a tortoise companion for the rest of my life is very compelling.


----------

